# Home rod storage?



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I didn't find much via the search, but how would you guys recommend to store rods at home?

To maximize space in my "guy room" I want was thinking about building some sort of rod holder above my closet and laying the rods horizontally along the wall. Maybe three sections with two or three pegs so I can have different levels of them.

Think this would be ok or would it be better on the rods to store them vertically on the ground?

Thx

Brad


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't think it matters much horiz. or Vert. However if you go horizontal make sure the rod/blank are supported so as to not allow a sag in the rod. Over time, rods can take a "set" from this or being leaned in a corner. Modern composites (graphite/blends) have helped reduce a lot of this but it still happens. Personally, I like vertical storage, similar to a rack for pool cue sticks. I don't have 10ft ceilings so the big surf sticks get the horizontal treatment.....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

take 2 1X4 boards, clamp together, drill 1" holes 3 1/2" on centers for bay rods all the way thru both boards,

take a piece of plywood and nail to the back of one of the boards to seal it off
this will be the base,

now take 2 more 1X4's and screw them centered along one long edge of ea. of the boards with holes in them,

now screw the "base" horiz. to the wall a few inches off the ground so you can sweep or vac under it , the other will be parallel 6' above it

rods will stand in the rack vertically , no load on them

a drill press and a forchner or spade bit is a huge help


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I build these.


----------



## Gramps (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought one of these from Swampland and it is great! Solid for a plastic rack, doesn't tip with larger surf/offshore rods. http://www.swamplandtackle.com/proddetail.asp?prod=BATSONRODRACK

But I will build a few like FishBone once I have the room for them.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

This is what I do. It holds 40 rods.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Day0ne said:


> This is what I do. It holds 40 rods.


What? All I see is that picture on the left wall!!!! :tongue:


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

WOW, I did not notice the left wall until you mentioned it, must be getting really old to not have noticed that right off the bat!!!!!


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

The picture on the wall is gone now. One of my sons took it. I need a newer picture of the rack


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

FlatoutFishin said:


> What? All I see is that picture on the left wall!!!! :tongue:


x2.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Day one. Great minds think alike


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Day one. Great minds think alike


 now thats a mans room...all you need is a kegerator.:cheers:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

just hang, hook, stand, or putchure scthuff anywhere..... it ain't rocket surgery :biggrin:

(of course this is just fish camp tho).......


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Bill Fisher Your house reminds me of Cut Rate (FTU)


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Some old pics. The carousel is for my retired or antique rods in my house and the garage is for what I still use. I like to keep my rods flat or standing up so they won't get a bend in them. The longest is 12 1/2'.


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Great idea for the ceiling...however, a toast to the the Michaelangelo displayed above the work bench 



Day0ne said:


> This is what I do. It holds 40 rods.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the great pictures and ideas guys.

I'm now learning towards something like johnmyjohn ideas of laying the rods flat like that.


----------

